# defining Calvinism (one paragraph)



## rembrandt (Jun 4, 2004)

1) If you had to summarize Calvinism in [b:5c6806e53b]one[/b:5c6806e53b] paragraph, what would you say? Assume that the person you are explaining to is already a Christian and understands the basic gospel message. What best summarizes Calvinism? 

2) Second paragraph (if you want). What [i:5c6806e53b]distinguishes[/i:5c6806e53b] Calvinism from [i:5c6806e53b]other systems[/i:5c6806e53b] (ex. Lutheranism)? What are its sole traits that no other system has embraced as Calvinism has? Again, one paragraph.

Don't be general. Don't just say &quot;the Sovereignty of God&quot; or &quot;predestination&quot; since Arminians think they believe that. Show how that works out and its implications in [b:5c6806e53b]one[/b:5c6806e53b] paragraph (tell which one you are writting on: #1, 2)

This should be interesting...

Paul

[Edited on 6-5-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmm... I'll try:*

Calvinism holds that God is rules all aspects of his creation and ordains what happens within it. Man was created without sin but chose to fall from grace. Since that time, all of mankind is corruped and incapable of doing good when left in his natural state. He does not seek after God, but deeply hates him. From these fallen people, God, showing his grace and love, for his own purposes, has selected some of these fallen creatures to be redeemed. God's selection has nothing to do with any deservingness on the part of the fallen creature itself, because there is no merit within them. For those that God selected to be redeemed, he sacrificed his son to pay for their sins. When a person is elected by God he calls them and they will invariably in their lifetime be drawn to him and love him and will be sanctified.

I hope this was kind of what you were looking for. Go easy on me, its my first attempt at a post with any substance.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 4, 2004)

Paul, what exactly did you have in mind when you mentioned &quot;Calvinism&quot;? Are you just speaking about soteriology and providence, or abotu the Reformed faith in broad?


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:c6c477a7ec][i:c6c477a7ec]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:c6c477a7ec]
Paul, what exactly did you have in mind when you mentioned &quot;Calvinism&quot;? Are you just speaking about soteriology and providence, or abotu the Reformed faith in broad? [/quote:c6c477a7ec]

Question # 2 is dealing more with Reformed theology. 

Question # 1, the real reason why I started the thread, is the thought of Calvinism in general. Whether you take this to mean Calvin's personal thought, or those followers after him, will work. If you think soteriology plays a high role in # 1, then write about it. I am asking about Calvinism as a whole as a definitive system of [i:c6c477a7ec]thought[/i:c6c477a7ec], worldview, and especially implications in theology and life.

Please specify which question you are answering...

Paul


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 5, 2004)

This is my rough answer to Question #1. Please note that this is neither well-thought-out nor carefully worded, but that I'm simply speaking the rough, general ideas that came off the top of my head.

Basically, I would define Calvinism as a worldview that sees the one, true, almighty God Yahweh as having perfectly revealed Himself to humanity, finally through the writings of His chosen apostles, through the Holy Scriptures of the Bible. He is sovereign over all in that before the foundation of the world, He has independantly declared and ordained [i:ea10710f3b]all[/i:ea10710f3b] that will come to pass, down to the smallest detail, and works His will about through various miraculous and providential means. Although he created humanity righteous, we fell from that perfection, and took on a vile, corrupt nature that hates God and His ways. Yet He ordained and permitted that to be because one of His grand purposes is to effectively redeem a people from fallen humanity that He has unconditionally chosen, and He sent His Son Jesus Christ to die as a perfectly effective propitiation and a righteousness for those people alone, whom His Spirit infallibly brings them to Him. Furthermore, His ways and purposes of dealing with His people [i:ea10710f3b]never[/i:ea10710f3b][ change, and the means He has ordained to conform and bring them to Him have [i:ea10710f3b]never[/i:ea10710f3b] changed at heart, either. His primary such means is the external church, in which He has ordained ministers and elders to preach His Word and administer sacraments reminding them of Him. The institutional church, as His primary means of redeeming His people, should have [i:ea10710f3b]utmost[/i:ea10710f3b] respect and authority in the life of the believer, as we earnestly wait for Him to return and take us all to glory, and condemn all unrepentant sinners to everlasting punishment.


----------



## Craig (Jun 5, 2004)

One paragraph!?!?! I can do it in one word:

Biblical!

Seriously though:

You can't really define it or even capture it in a paragraph. It is confessional, holding to the historic faith and is dedicated to the glory of God. It is concerned with submitting all things to the Kingship of Jesus Christ.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 5, 2004)

Nicely put, Angela and Chris. Is Calvinism [i:9c62719c10]only soteriological[/i:9c62719c10]? What defines Calvin's thought all together? I like pushing these questions... hehe

Paul


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 5, 2004)

[quote:5c6d766cd3]is dedicated to the glory of God. It is concerned with submitting all things to the Kingship of Jesus Christ.[/quote:5c6d766cd3]

now we are getting somewhere... :bs2:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 5, 2004)

[quote:6f11b96fbc][i:6f11b96fbc]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:6f11b96fbc]
Nicely put, Angela and Chris. Is Calvinism [i:6f11b96fbc]only soteriological[/i:6f11b96fbc]? What defines Calvin's thought all together? I like pushing these questions... hehe

Paul [/quote:6f11b96fbc]

Well, to specify certain doctrines...in my above paragraph, I tried to also capture cessationism (by mentioning Scripture as His [i:6f11b96fbc]final[/i:6f11b96fbc] word), non-salvific providence, covenant theology (by mentioning the continuity of His ways, purposes and means throughout [i:6f11b96fbc]all[/i:6f11b96fbc] of history), high ecclesiology, and anti-preterism.

If I were to try to narrow it down to more of a key theme, it would be [i:6f11b96fbc][b:6f11b96fbc]the perfection of God's purposes[/b:6f11b96fbc][/i:6f11b96fbc]. This strongly touches providence, covenant theology (hence God's lack of need to change His purposes or means), cessationism (because God has [i:6f11b96fbc]perfectly[/i:6f11b96fbc] completed what He wants to reveal to us in this life), as well as a high doctrine of ecclesiology (because if God's institutional church were not honorable and authoritative, imperfection in His purposes would be implied).


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jun 5, 2004)

[quote:feab2a7af4][i:feab2a7af4]Originally posted by Athaleyah[/i:feab2a7af4]
Calvinism holds that God is rules all aspects of his creation and ordains what happens within it. Man was created without sin but chose to fall from grace. Since that time, all of mankind is corruped and incapable of doing good when left in his natural state. He does not seek after God, but deeply hates him. From these fallen people, God, showing his grace and love, for his own purposes, has selected some of these fallen creatures to be redeemed. God's selection has nothing to do with any deservingness on the part of the fallen creature itself, because there is no merit within them. For those that God selected to be redeemed, he sacrificed his son to pay for their sins. When a person is elected by God he calls them and they will invariably in their lifetime be drawn to him and love him and will be sanctified.

I hope this was kind of what you were looking for. Go easy on me, its my first attempt at a post with any substance.  [/quote:feab2a7af4]


i think that is a GREAT summary!! i would have NEVER guessed that that was your first attempt at posting something withsubstance. it was very good, no great.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Jun 10, 2004)

I can define it in one word ORTHODOX


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:b0ecc84c0e][i:b0ecc84c0e]Originally posted by 2legit2quit[/i:b0ecc84c0e]
I can define it in one word ORTHODOX [/quote:b0ecc84c0e]

funny... you must have been following the threads on &quot;orthodoxy.&quot;

Lets try to answer question #2. How do you say Calvinism differs from Lutheranism? Try to only think of 1-3 main points, thats it. Only [i:b0ecc84c0e]main[/i:b0ecc84c0e] points. How is our theology greater?

Paul


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:1a9ada3d65]
Lets try to answer question #2. How do you say Calvinism differs from Lutheranism? Try to only think of 1-3 main points, thats it. Only main points. How is our theology greater? 
[/quote:1a9ada3d65]

Unifies the old and new covenants.

Free from heresy (none of that baptismal regeneration and consubstantiation superstition)

Biblical application to EVERY aspect of life.

Consistent.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:4c90edd1ce][i:4c90edd1ce]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:4c90edd1ce]
Lets try to answer question #2. How do you say Calvinism differs from Lutheranism? Try to only think of 1-3 main points, thats it. Only [i:4c90edd1ce]main[/i:4c90edd1ce] points. How is our theology greater?

Paul [/quote:4c90edd1ce]

Monergistic salvation and particular redemption, for one thing.


----------

